# Pb d'envoi avec Mail et laposte.net après reconfig



## JeromeAAA (28 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Jai un Macbook et jutilise Mail 3.6 et comme webmail laposte.net. Toute lannée, jai comme FAI Numéricable et jai interfacé Mail et laposte.net grâce à un compte que jai créé sur Mail et appelé « laposte.net » que jai défini comme compte par défaut à utiliser (imap.laposte.net en réception et smtp.laposte.net en sortie). Tout a bien marché pendant des mois.  

Puis je suis parti en août en vacances et ai du utiliser un autre FAI, Free. J'ai donc du reparamétrer mon compte "laposte.net" pour l'adapter à Free (notamment changement en smtp.free.fr, canal 25 pour le courrier sortant au lieu de 143 avant, et authentification passée de "mot de passe" à "aucune"). Tout a bien marché grâce au conseils donnés sur ce site: merci encore !

De retour de vacances, à nouveau avec Numéricable comme FAI, j'ai fait la manip inverse pour revenir au paramétrage de mon compte tel qu'il était avant (smtp.laposte.net, port 143, authentification avec mot de passe). 

Or quand j'utilise Mail, si je peux recevoir mes emails venant de laposte.net, je ne peux plus envoyer de mails: je reçois ce message: "impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur compte laposte.net. La connection au serveur "smtp.laposte.net" sur le port 143 a expiré. Sélectionner un serveur d'envoi différent ou cliquer sur envoyer plus tard". Mon compte laposte.net apparaît comme "désactivé" quand je regarde son profil alors que je l'ai choisi comme compte à utiliser de façon exclusive.

La seule solution provisoire que j'ai trouvé, c'est d'utiliser pour ce compte Mail "laposte.net" un autre serveur d'envoi (smtp.gmail.com en l'occurence): alors ça marche (et j'ai bien aussi mes emails envoyés sur le site webmail de laposte.net, alors que j'avais peur que cela ne soit pas le cas). 

Quelle est la solution à ce problème ? Et y-a-t-il un inconvénient à utiliser smtp.gmail.com au lieu de smtp.laposte.net ?

Quelquun peut-il maider ? Merci davance !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2009)

bonjour
vu les divers changements
1- BIEN verifier les details smtp laposte
( dont SSL, un caractère tronqué etc)

2-une des combines est de volontairement mettre un réglage fantaisiste
redemarrer ( le smtp ne marchera pas)
REregler avec le bon reglage
 redemarrer

3- sinon refaire la plist
mail fermé déplacer plist Mail , rouvrir mail ( qui semblera vierge) reconfigurer compte , tu retrouveras archives et bal

--------
4 ne rien faire 
ton autre smtp marche!


----------

